# Me and my girls



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Cookie in the left, me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you had to fuck one hole per girl. What hole for each girl would it be? Let have some fun 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 20, 2016)

yummy


----------



## BadGas (Dec 20, 2016)

Why the duplicate thread?


----------



## JR. (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

So what's the answer guys? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi, the less intelligent members think you are me, i am AZZA, do not listen to these assholes...ok, I?m surprised  no one has asked if your a tranny yet, most of the members love trannys. Anyway if you want to chat inbox me Mindycandy


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Hi, the less intelligent members think you are me, i am AZZA, do not listen to these assholes...ok, I?m surprised  no one has asked if your a tranny yet, most of the members love trannys. Anyway if you want to chat inbox me Mindycandy


Haha lol ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 22, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Haha lol ok
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



thanks for the inbox, the rest of the goons can just guess what we get up to


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 22, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Hi, the less intelligent members think you are me, i am AZZA, do not listen to these assholes...ok, I?m surprised  no one has asked if your a tranny yet, most of the members love trannys. Anyway if you want to chat inbox me Mindycandy


dont have to ask, that tuck job is horrible


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

The blonde chubby cheeks def gets a throat fucking.

Let's see how that pans out. 

What a skinny bitches good for? I've got no experience there sorry  


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> The blonde chubby cheeks def gets a throat fucking.
> 
> Let's see how that pans out.
> 
> ...


Haha yes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2016)

Cookie gets it in the cooch, Bernadette gets her face fucked, and you get assfucked.  How's that?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Cookie gets it in the cooch, Bernadette gets her face fucked, and you get assfucked.  How's that?


Yay!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Cookie gets it in the cooch, Bernadette gets her face fucked, and you get assfucked.  How's that?


Message me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beg1728 (Dec 23, 2016)

Where do you want to get it?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Beg1728 said:


> Where do you want to get it?


Where it hurts the most

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beg1728 (Dec 23, 2016)

Must like something more than everything else. What do you want done to you. Be descriptive.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Beg1728 said:


> Must like something more than everything else. What do you want done to you. Be descriptive.


Message me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beg1728 (Dec 23, 2016)

Now what????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

how do I message you?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> how do I message you?


Um.. can you go to the chatroom?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

how many bb forums have you spammed, some guys on other forums said they say you on 4 other sites. pretty genius plan since guys on AAS are so pump up with testosterone we need to beat off 4-5 time s a day


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> how many bb forums have you spammed, some guys on other forums said they say you on 4 other sites. pretty genius plan since guys on AAS are so pump up with testosterone we need to beat off 4-5 time s a day


I try to help everyone unload 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> how many bb forums have you spammed, some guys on other forums said they say you on 4 other sites. pretty genius plan since guys on AAS are so pump up with testosterone we need to beat off 4-5 time s a day


Why don't you just go to another thread instead of mine please. We're all just having fun here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I try to help everyone unload
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


lolz, you'll be a valuable member here for sure then.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Why don't you just go to another thread instead of mine please. We're all just having fun here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Why don't you shove something uncomfortable up your arse and take a pic? 

Being the man in charge here, that's an order.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

i will fuck all 3 of them in the ass and mindycandy will eat it out when i bust


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2016)

i was having private messages with Mindy, now her inbox is full


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

I like the one in the middle


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2017)

id Human Centipede that


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2017)

azza3693 said:


> id Human Centipede that



... Mindy can read smoke signals


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Mindy can read smoke signals



very cosmopolitan.


----------

